# JBL PRX615M vs. QSC K12



## ByDesign (Sep 22, 2011)

So I'm looking for a powered speaker to run with my AxeFX. I feel the Mackie 1521 is a little too powerful and not really necessary (especially at the price), so after doing some research I've come acros the JBL PRX615M and the QSC K12 that look suitable, and I can get for the same price (just over 1K AUD). 

Anybody have any experience using these units before?


----------

